# Looking for recommendations...



## sbronemann (Nov 13, 2017)

Recently sold my John Deere X738 mower and 54" 4-way plow. Bought a ZT for mowing duties on our 4.5 acres. Also bought a Can Am Commander 800 XT for running around the property and recreational riding. My question is....how do they do for plowing snow? The 4WD John Deere did fabulous. It was a snow-pushing machine. Obviously the Can Am is heavier, more powerful, and goes much faster. But never plowed with an ATV/UTV. I've been up in the air if I want to splurge on the plow this year, or just pay to have neighbor with skid-loader do it for this year. Next year, I will most likely buy a used skid-loader with grapple for hauling brush/trees to the burn pile and pulling out junk scrub trees. I don't want to destroy the front-end of the Can Am as I know that would strain the front suspension substantially. Any input would be great. If so, any good plows out there that won't break the bank? Went to the Can Am dealer and they sell Can Am and can get ahold of a few others-one being Moose.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

sorry for the late replay,

get a 60" Moose plow and a winch and your set.

Moose will take a beating and the ATV can handle the plow weight fine.

just my thoughts. 

use the atv for the small snow falls and then use the skid loader for moving the piles back when you need to.

for this year just start with pushing the piles back as far as you can for the start of the year


----------

